# Buonasera



## Massimaux (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi all,
I’m Massimo from Italy. 
I would try to learn something new about bbq and smoking...something a bit different from our way to cook!

Ciao


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. A fair trade read on and learn all about BBQ on here but in return post some of that great Italian food.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado USA. Would love to see some of your cooking for sure.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2021)

Benvenuti al forum da Gilbert, AZ! Sei atterrato in un ottimo posto, persone meravigliose qui con un sacco di conoscenza da condividere. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.  Everybody here is happy to help.
Gary


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome,  Massimo! 




sawhorseray said:


> Benvenuti al forum da Gilbert, AZ! Sei atterrato in un ottimo posto, persone meravigliose qui con un sacco di conoscenza da condividere. RAY



Okay, Ray, you will need to translate for me. I speak fluent "redneck" but no Italian.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> Welcome,  Massimo! Okay, Ray, you will need to translate for me. I speak fluent "redneck" but no Italian.



"Welcome to the forum from Gilbert, AZ! You landed in a great place, wonderful people here with lots of knowledge to share. Ray"


I'm pretty darned fluent in redneck too! With the internet anyone can speak just about every language. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from California!


HalfSmoked said:


> A fair trade read on and learn all about BBQ on here but in return post some of that great Italian food.


Agreed!!


----------

